# Off-Topic >  Home made HHO torch.

## thudpucker

The post was last week I think.


Sometime ago I was going to make this Very device, to supply HHO to my B&S 5 Hp boat motor.
So I read this kid's post with relish, hoping to see how he made his generator.
I couldn't.
It needs more informative photos. What's the lines on the plates for? Does the wiring go down along the plates?

I was depressed at the comments on how well this kid did the lesson. I must be Dense & Denser. I didn't follow his drawing well enough to reproduce it.
I wonder is someone has a better drawing on file?
I need help! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

